# Chuck Box for Camping



## Davis31052 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody use one?  I have a pop up camper, but would like to carry a chuck box as well, so that everything for cooking in all in one place. However, I am horrible at wood working. Anyone have some simple plans or sources to purchase a pre-made box?

thanks, 
D


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 8, 2013)

When i was in to tent camping I always wanted one but never got around to making one. They look pretty basic. I would use outdoor glue & screws. They look nostalgic & practical. It will be heavy so put some nice handles on it. Check out the boxes on this link:
http://www.scoutmastercg.com/chuck-boxes-and-camp-kitchens/

The plans for this one was a link from the one above. I like the legs idea. That way you could use ti with legs or set it on a table:
http://troop416.us/node/1130

http://remarque.org/~rob/t21/


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

I've always just used one of those big rubbermaid containers to carry my cooking stuff in. Light, compact, waterproof. Not as cool as a wooden chuckbox, though.


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 8, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> When i was in to tent camping I always wanted one but never got around to making one. They look pretty basic. I would use outdoor glue & screws. They look nostalgic & practical. It will be heavy so put some nice handles on it. Check out the boxes on this link:
> http://www.scoutmastercg.com/chuck-boxes-and-camp-kitchens/
> 
> The plans for this one was a link from the one above. I like the legs idea. That way you could use ti with legs or set it on a table:
> ...



Yep, I ran across those on a google search. The first one looks like it would way a ton.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 8, 2013)

Get with dutchman on here. He has a really nice one that I think he built. he can give you some ideas.


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks Nick!


----------



## zigzag3337 (Feb 9, 2013)

I built one a couple of years ago. I did my research and took ideas from this plan and that plan to create my box. The legs store in a enclosed area in the bottom and for the inside, I measured everything that I was going to store in it. Then started drawing out my own plan. 

Now I'm no wood worker and I probably could've bought one for what I got in to it, but never the less, it's functional. 

I've only used it once since I built it as we have a big toyhauler to use when we go camping, but I have a feeling that this year it will get used a lot around hunting camp.


----------

